# More le roi's



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a couple of red and brown mallee I got from Austin in a trade and a fbe dyed blue.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice pens! The brown mallee is my favorite.
How did you finish them?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Sand to 600 ca then wet sand 1200-2000 and waxed. Actually on the to mallees I tried the BLO and ca. Didn't see a big difference but I probably did it wrong


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2014)

Tony, very nice! If I didn't have all my wood packed up, I'd be trying to tempt you to trade for one of the mallee pens!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Tony, very nice! If I didn't have all my wood packed up, I'd be trying to tempt you to trade for one of the mallee pens!


Man I love that wood. Fixing to have to find some of it. Who has some. Lol. Wife kept one of them I'm going to keep the other but as soon as I get some more of that wood I'll make you one brother. You an send me something when you get unpacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Man I love that wood. Fixing to have to find some of it. Who has some. Lol. Wife kept one of them I'm going to keep the other but as soon as I get some more of that wood I'll make you one brother. You an send me something when you get unpacked.



I've got a Red Mallee burl cap packed away in one of my boxes of wood. Has both heart and sapwood and looks real nice. Perhaps let's wait and when I'm unpacked we can see about working out a deal then, with some of what I've got heading your way then. (That's provided I don't forget by the time I get my shop unpacked, lol!) You just might be the third pen maker to join my new collection - I've got a pen from David Seaba, one from Bean_counter (my wife has the other two I got from him, lol!), and you just might be the third when the time comes!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

We can do it bud. Just let me know. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice choice of blanks on those Tony. Nice work on the pens also.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Nice choice of blanks on those Tony. Nice work on the pens also.
> 
> Ray


Thank you ray. First time to use the mallee and love it


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2014)

It's so cool getting stuff from other members that they made. I got a pen from davebug that just tickled the crap out of me. I cary it and use it every day. When I am at duckmans house milling he shows me all the cool stuff he has gotten from other members, it's very cool to see the talent of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's so cool getting stuff from other members that they made. I got a pen from davebug that just tickled the crap out of me. I cary it and use it every day. When I am at duckmans house milling he shows me all the cool stuff he has gotten from other members, it's very cool to see the talent of others.


Yep I've been starting a call collection an got a couple pens from Instagram followers. I enjoy having stuff from people I chat and trade with. Makes it a little personal. Fixing to start a pen collection also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's so cool getting stuff from other members that they made. I got a pen from davebug that just tickled the crap out of me. I cary it and use it every day. When I am at duckmans house milling he shows me all the cool stuff he has gotten from other members, it's very cool to see the talent of others.



I agree - it is very cool to have something made by another member of WB. Currently I/my wife have here: A set of three cored/nested curly bradford pear bowls from Doc, a Woodtick Rougher, a pen from David Seaba, and three pens from Bean_counter. They're all treasured items and they're all made by true craftsmen who have done very good work. As time goes on, I hope to grow my collection of WB member made items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I agree - it is very cool to have something made by another member of WB. Currently I/my wife have here: A set of three cored/nested curly bradford pear bowls from Doc, a Woodtick Rougher, a pen from David Seaba, and three pens from Bean_counter. They're all treasured items and they're all made by true craftsmen who have done very good work. As time goes on, I hope to grow my collection of WB member made items.


We'll go dig out that mallee. Lol. Serious as soon as I get some I'll make you a pen and send it to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> We'll go dig out that mallee. Lol. Serious as soon as I get some I'll make you a pen and send it to you.



I don't know what box it's in! And I'd have to move hundreds of pounds of boxes and tools to get to the boxes that contain my wood!    

Soon enough, my friend! I think one of the first things I'll have to do once I start getting the shop and tools set up is work on a package to send you!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I don't know what box it's in! And I'd have to move hundreds of pounds of boxes and tools to get to the boxes that contain my wood!
> 
> Soon enough, my friend! I think one of the first things I'll have to do once I start getting the shop and tools set up is work on a package to send you!


Take your time brother. They will be selling pen kits for a long time. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

Nicely done Tony ! You are a pen turning machine ! Those mallee's are very classy looking !


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nicely done Tony ! You are a pen turning machine ! Those mallee's are very classy looking !


Thank you tom. I put those bolt actions on my new Facebook page and I've got 25 of them to make this week. So far.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thank you tom. I put those bolt actions on my new Facebook page and I've got 25 of them to make this week. So far.


Congrats ! You will be swimming in wood money just in time for the auction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats ! You will be swimming in wood money just in time for the auction


You know it. May even have to take a day or two off the internet just to stay busy. With the cat buffing and the wife glueing tubes I may get done this week. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 23, 2014)

Great looking timbers on those Sierra clicks.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timbers on those Sierra clicks.
> Nicely done.
> 
> Les


Thank you bud


----------

